# 8/28/08



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Went last night and got 10 flounder and 4 mullet. My girlfriend went with me but she had to study all night for a test she has coming up. She did manage to take a break or two and snap some :takephoto along the way. All fish were killed before midnight.

P.S. I know the setting is the same as in Five Prongs photos but these ARE different fish. We fished totally different places last night and met up at my house this morning. AND YES, I know hehas more fish than I do!!:moon

Here are the pics, enjoy.


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

thats a nice mess of flatties. good job. :clap :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dam that water was clear...... dont want to know were but was it within 30 miles of Pensacola??? Nice job on the fish.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Midnight Rider, No we were not within 30 miles of Pensacola. Not all of the water around us was that clear, there were areas that I really wanted to fish that were so muddy you literally could not see in 1' of water.In other areas (like where the pics were taken)we killed fish in4' of water.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *johnboatjosh (8/28/2008)*Midnight Rider, No we were not within 30 miles of Pensacola. Not all of the water around us was that clear, there were areas that I really wanted to fish that were so muddy you literally could not see in 1' of water.In other areas (like where the pics were taken)we killed fish in4' of water.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those action pics turned out really good!!! Gonna have start making time for some myself.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

The pics are pretty neat but I killed 10 and you killed 20 so maybe I should have spent less time taking pics and more time hunting fish!!:banghead

By the way, you get no tax deduction for charitable contributions of mullet.:doh


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (8/28/2008)*The pics are pretty neat but I killed 10 and you killed 20 so maybe I should have spent less time taking pics and more time hunting fish!!:banghead
> 
> By the way, you get no tax deduction for charitable contributions of mullet.:doh


Now you tell me!!! :banghead Nah, just kiddin' I am gonna get on the ball next year and get a little more organized with all of this stuff and maybe save a little.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice mess:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job! 

:clap :clap :clap

Was most of the area you were in grassy? I go to one spot and it is even worse that what I saw in your pics. Where I went, I should've had a 12v lawnmower with me! lol!


----------

